# uninstalling-reinstalling



## colpubs (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi
I've uninstalled my version 8 with the intention of re-installing version 7.9 which I like better. When I tried to install Nero 7.9, I received the following message: 

'There is already a newer Nero Application on your system. Please uninstall the new application and start th installation again'. 

It never worked and now I'm stuck because I then tried to reinstall Nero 8 and I get the following message: 

'The system administrator has set policies to prevent this installation'. I'm the system manager and this is incorrct but now I can't install either Nero application.

Can you help?

Jeff


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

You can use the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility to get rid of the old installation


----------



## colpubs (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Rich. I've check that out but the plroblem is there is no record anywhere visible that Nero has been on my computer so as far as the Install cleaners are concerned thre is nothing to clean.
Jeff


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you try the Windows Installer CLeanup tool? It will almost always find teminents that others do not.

Have you deleted all the Nero folders on the drive?


----------



## colpubs (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, I ran the Windows Installer Cleanup tool but as I had already run the normal uninstall program thru the Add and Remove system in the control panel, and also then physically deleted all Nero files and folders that still remained in Program Files. There is no obvious folders or files remaining in my system but I get the error messages mentioned when I try to install a fresh copy.


----------

